
Using Emoji in Work Emails Portrays Low Competence - eplanit
http://www.ibtimes.com/using-smiley-faces-work-emails-portrays-low-competence-study-finds-2578080
======
DrScump
The paper:

[http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1948550617720269](http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1948550617720269)

